# Gaggia Classic OPV Parts



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi, I am new to this forum and just bought my first gaggia classic.

its a 2005 model.

I was trying to adjust the pressure earlier and the allen key hole has rounded quite badly, and it looks quite seized.

So I have removed the valve and trying to find a replacement, any suggestions on best places or links to shops?

really struggling to find one, thanks.


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

Try gaggiamanualservice.com he's also a member on here if he hasn't got one will point you in the right direction


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

http://www.gaggiamanualservice.com/


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

ebay? Other than that @gaggiamanualservice.com (who appears to be on fleabay as well)


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Have you measured the pressure first? if its about 9-10 bar it wont need replacing.

It is possible to drill out the adjuster plug and adjust pressure by adding shims (washers) between spring and top union.


----------



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

Norvin said:


> Have you measured the pressure first? if its about 9-10 bar it wont need replacing.
> 
> It is possible to drill out the adjuster plug and adjust pressure by adding shims (washers) between spring and top union.


Hi, I have bought a pressure gauge, just waiting for it to arrive to check the pressure.

I will email gaggiamanualserivce and see if he can help. Cant seem to find anything on ebay.

Theres a lot of brass particles inside the valve due to rounding of the head so didnt really want to re use it. I will take it into work tomorrow and see if I can drill it and clean it out.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Worth a try, I did it once.

I would be inclined to measure pressure first and clean it out with compressed air if pressure was ok.

If you do decide to drill, take care not to damage threads at top of body, its an unusual thread and will be hard to find a tap to repair any damage.


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

I think this might fulfil your need. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161429732010?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT. It is also available in 1/4" fitting... not sure which size the Classic takes. I've just bought one to convert a Gaggia New Baby to adjustable OPV. Ex-factory, the Baby has a plastic valve-thing that is set at far to high a pressure and isn't adjustable. Not fitted it yet as it needs hi-pressure pipe and a Tee-piece to be added, which I don't yet have.

Hope this helps.

Tony.



pirate said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum and just bought my first gaggia classic.
> 
> its a 2005 model.
> 
> ...


----------



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

Ok so after a few phone calls I finally got a servicing company in England that had one in stock. £29.50

I presume the pre Philips and Philips machine share the same opv?


----------



## gapco (Jan 9, 2012)

pirate said:


> Ok so after a few phone calls I finally got a servicing company in England that had one in stock. £29.50
> 
> I presume the pre Philips and Philips machine share the same opv?


The OPV for your Classic is made of brass. Gaggia part no BO147/A. The newer Philips made Classic has a plastic OPV that is not adjustable and does not fit. Check this out before you buy one.


----------



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

gapco said:


> The OPV for your Classic is made of brass. Gaggia part no BO147/A. The newer Philips made Classic has a plastic OPV that is not adjustable and does not fit. Check this out before you buy one.


Oh for bloody hell









fingers crossed it's the brass one that comes but unlikely not! I did say to him on the phone it was 2005 and the head had rounded due to the brass being soft. So hopefully he clocked on. If not I'll have to hunt again


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

teejay41 said:


> I think this might fulfil your need. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161429732010?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT. Ex-factory, the Baby has a plastic valve-thing that is set at far to high a pressure and isn't adjustable.
> 
> Tony.


 It is adjustable:






This was my machine which I successfully adjusted.


----------

